# Midland Charity Fish Auctions



## jellyfish6 (5 Jun 2009)

Just spotted this event if anyone is interested. http://www.ta-aquaculture.co.uk/index.htm 

Link to auction at top left-hand os screen.  Looks like a well organized event....might see you on the day!  And dont forget it's for charity mate!


----------



## Ed Seeley (6 Jun 2009)

The guy who organises this, Tim Addis, is a long term member of the BKA and I always want to get down to it but am always busy.  Meant to be a class opportunity to pick up some amazing fish for very realistic prices.  Look here for a list of some of the things that will be up for auction.


----------

